# Largest natural setup?



## Python (Jul 12, 2007)

I would like to see who has the absolute biggest T display out there and the most natural for the T. I know that there is an enclosure thread but I'm interested in more specific information. I want to see the enclosure that looks the most like the T's natural home. As far as big goes, I know big enclosures are not popular around here, but I have a had time believing that a spider that has being going strong for millions of years can't find food if the walls are moved out a little. At any rate, I would like to set up a big display, something really natural looking and I'm interested in some ideas on how to do it.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 12, 2007)

Did you see this?
http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=17329


----------



## Python (Jul 12, 2007)

That's an awesome setup no doubt! I've seen similar setups and I wonder how they get the substrate to ride up the back like that without caving in. I'd like something like that but I don't know how to do it. Any ideas on how to get the substrate banked up against the back like that without it sliding back down to the bottom?


----------



## Brian S (Jul 12, 2007)

The person who is doing that will be doing an article in an upcoming Invertebrates Magazine. I am really looking forward to seeing it


----------



## AubZ (Jul 12, 2007)

I would like a huge tank setup with a T Blondi as a feature in my house one day.  That's my goal.


----------



## Feathers (Jul 12, 2007)

Try looking here:  http://www.arborealtarantulas.com/


----------



## tabor (Jul 12, 2007)

does anyone actually subscribe to that magazine?

i hardly see you give out advice anymore brian, just telling people to buy that magazine you "write" for. 

no offense, but whats the deal? maybe you should just link it in your sig or something as i swear to god every other one of your posts isn't actual advice, its informing us that we should buy some obscure magazine.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 12, 2007)

tabor said:


> does anyone actually subscribe to that magazine?


Wellllll I guess they do



> i hardly see you give out advice anymore brian, just telling people to buy that magazine you "write" for.


Then you are not looking very hard. I do all the time



> no offense, but whats the deal? maybe you should just link it in your sig or something as i swear to god every other one of your posts isn't actual advice, its informing us that we should buy some obscure magazine.


On this instance I honestly do not know how he does it. I was simply stating I would like to see the article so I will also know how.The only OTHER times I have said something like this is when somebody wants a complete care guide to something and I dont have time to write an entire article. 
So if you have the time go ahead and write a comple care guide when someone asks. You will be my hero;P


----------



## Brian S (Jul 12, 2007)

tabor said:


> i hardly see you give out advice anymore brian, just telling people to buy that magazine you "write" for.


Ok, just to show you a thing or 3...

Right here on good ole AB
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=97734
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=95442
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=97349
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=97467

On VL
http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=17334
http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=17355
http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=17254

on ATS
http://atshq.org/forum/showthread.php?t=10226
http://atshq.org/forum/showthread.php?t=10740

Now tell me, what the hell am I supposed to do?


----------



## Nitibus (Jul 12, 2007)

Python said:


> That's an awesome setup no doubt! I've seen similar setups and I wonder how they get the substrate to ride up the back like that without caving in. I'd like something like that but I don't know how to do it. Any ideas on how to get the substrate banked up against the back like that without it sliding back down to the bottom?



I saved this post as a fav for the same reason : 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=548464&postcount=47

Goliath seems to know what s/he's doing


----------



## chaseewfahn (Jul 12, 2007)

Nitibus said:


> I saved this post as a fav for the same reason :
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=548464&postcount=47
> 
> Goliath seems to know what s/he's doing


damn, you beat me to it. I would really like to try a set up like this one day maybe when I save up for a P. metallica.


----------



## Nitibus (Jul 12, 2007)

chaseewfahn said:


> damn, you beat me to it. I would really like to try a set up like this one day maybe when I save up for a P. metallica.



LOL that's exactly why I have saved this post !


----------



## tabor (Jul 13, 2007)

Brian S said:


> Ok, just to show you a thing or 3...
> 
> 
> Now tell me, what the hell am I supposed to do?


ok ok, i over reacted. you just seem to mention that magazine quite a bit. no intent of starting a flame war or something.


----------



## jmhendric (Jul 13, 2007)

Python said:


> That's an awesome setup no doubt! I've seen similar setups and I wonder how they get the substrate to ride up the back like that without caving in. I'd like something like that but I don't know how to do it. Any ideas on how to get the substrate banked up against the back like that without it sliding back down to the bottom?


you can get an idea how to build a really nice terrarium here 
http://www.blackjungle.com/poisondartfrogs.html
look under learn how I have a small exo terra but will be doin a 55 gal display with dart frogs.
here is my versi terrarium


----------



## pinkfoot (Jul 13, 2007)

Nitibus said:


> I saved this post as a fav for the same reason :
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=548464&postcount=47
> 
> Goliath seems to know what s/he's doing


Goliath IS Mike F. (the chap from Brian's post), so those two set-ups are from the same artist, and damn fine they are! :clap: (As is yours, jm)


----------



## dtknow (Jul 13, 2007)

Their are a lot of ways to do the substrate background. If anyone is truly interested in a way that does not involve foam/glue pm me.


----------

